# using a shotglass of water as a humidifier



## kmwrestle (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a 100ct desktop humidor and seasoned it using a sponge. Got the humidity over 80% then let it drop. I threw 3x69 boveda packs in it and it was fine, but then i noticed the humidity dropping down to 58/60 where it pretty much stayed. I live in mass where the temp has been sub 20 degrees F recently. I have a heat pump as my heat source in my apt and my apt air is 20-30% rh so Im sure it is just struggling to keep the humidity up in such a dry enviroment. Is there anything wrong with keeping a shotglass full of distilled water in the humidor during the winter raising the humidity to ~65%, or is standing water bad?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh man. Prepare to feel the wrath of the FOGs. But, seriously, avoid standing water like the plague. It WILL spill, your humi will warp, and you'll have to buy a new one. If I was you, I'd get three more Bovedas, leave them in there for a week, then check the rH. It should be golden. Don't panic too much, there are folks here who prefer the rH you are at right now, so it shouldn't do any harm, especially for a few weeks/months.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with letting them sit at 58/60 until spring comes and the Rh in your place goes up. A shotglass full of water is unnecessary and just asking for an accident IMO. My wooden humidors struggle to stay in their normal range this time of year as well- it's normal due to expansion and contraction, but the readings you're getting will not harm your cigars. I moved two of mine (the glass tops) into a large cooler until my furnance is off fo the year. The extra insulation has allowed them to stabilize in the range of the Boveda packs, but otherwise I just swap them out more frequently.


----------



## kmwrestle (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks, the humidor is also empty (1 cigar), so im sure that is making it harder to keep the RH. I have some cigars in the freezer right now, that hopefully will make it easier


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Standing water is bad. You bump it or knock it over you will most likely warp the humidor. Your best bet is to check the seal on the humidor and possibly reseason it.

You should be able to store the cigars in tupperware or freezer bags while you sort it out. They shoukd be a bit more air tight. Just stash them soneplace cool and away from and heat vents.


----------



## kmwrestle (Dec 21, 2013)

I just ordered some heartfelt beads, double the size I actually need, so Im hoping that will fix my problem as I will have plenty of humidification. I also ordered 11 more cigars, so I can fix my other problem.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> There is nothing wrong with letting them sit at 58/60 until spring comes and the Rh in your place goes up. A shotglass full of water is unnecessary and just asking for an accident IMO. My wooden humidors struggle to stay in their normal range this time of year as well- it's normal due to expansion and contraction, but the readings you're getting will not harm your cigars. I moved two of mine (the glass tops) into a large cooler until my furnance is off fo the year. The extra insulation has allowed them to stabilize in the range of the Boveda packs, but otherwise I just swap them out more frequently.


Listen to Tobias.

Also, throwing in as many cigars as you can will help stabilize the RH out.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

kmwrestle said:


> I just ordered some heartfelt beads, double the size I actually need, so Im hoping that will fix my problem as I will have plenty of humidification. I also ordered 11 more cigars, so I can fix my other problem.


Make sure to check it weekly when its cold/dry like this as the humidor will suck the moisture right out of those beads.

When it's cold/dry.........I say it's ok to wet all of the beads instead of half.

#1 . It will keep the RH up for a longer period of time.

#2 . It shouldn't over humidify as the humidor will suck the moisture out fairly frequently.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I would first work on making sure the seal on your humidor is good.... never ever leave that much standing water......

When (not if) it spills it will ruin a couple prized sticks AND will make MOLD alot more likely. 

Not to mention when your humidification medium has absorbed all the water it can the RH will rise and rise to possibly 100%. Yikes, soggy ruined cigars! 

Not sure what kind of desk top you have or more imp. how good a seal it has but in my experience desktop humidors have notoriously bad seals.

Also make sure your Hydrometer is calibrated.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

When it's that dry I'd put the whole works - humidor with contents into a sealed container - large Tupperware container or zip lock bag. Problem solved.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Avoid shot glasses like herpes. Assuming the seal is good , the beads will certainly help, but unless you went extreme overkill, may not suffice in winter. I used to use a credo-type foam brick humidifier in winter, when my ambient rh hovered around 10%. You might try that.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Bad idea! Mostly because 58-60 rh is fine (especially for the winter), and not to mention all the problems your asking for like mold, and wood warping. I suggest you do what Steve said and just place an empty container in there so that you reduce the amount of air that needs to be humidified, or better yet buy more cigars.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah dont use shot glasses unless you are going to be away for 2+months and can spend another month after you return drying them out. Even if you are able to avoid mold , any standing water will over humidify your sticks. Youll end up with a wet wrapper and have serious issues like tunneling. 

Like others have said 60 is fine, for some sticks its even prime.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

I used to use the shot glass with distilled water and never had any issues it stayed between 68-70 but I was always worried someone was gonna bump into the humidor and spill the water on all my sticks. Invested in the gel and that works just as good without worrying about spilling the standing water.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

If your humidor is a 100 ct, you should have been using 4 or more Boveda packs. 

A big +1 to NOT using standing water regardless of the humidification device you choose!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Surprised nobody has mentioned it... Fill the dead space in your humidor. With cigars or closed Tupperware containers.. You Bovedas will have less empty air they must humidify.. Especially after opening your humidor.. Then they must work double time to rehumidify that dead space!


----------

